# My Copy of Keynote has Shipped!



## prophet6 (Jan 7, 2003)

That was fast! I ordered it from the apple store this afternoon, and it shipped! Tracking number and all!

Sweeet!


----------



## symphonix (Jan 7, 2003)

Neat. We look forward to seeing what it is like.

And, for all the zealots out there, lets try and remember the market and purpose of this product before we start ranting. I remember when iPhoto was released there were people hammering it for not supporting photoshop filters, colour separations or a dozen other things that really wouldn't be appropriate for the market it was intended for.

Keynote looks fantastic, and I would much rather do my presentations for university on Keynote, with its sleek design and alpha-blended graphics, than on a certain other app which I won't name ... (Cough, cough, PowerPoint, Cough)


----------



## theed (Jan 7, 2003)

my microsoft free lifestyle just got a lot better at making presentations.  I had been using html.  Decent, but not good at transitions.  

Please do let us know what you think.  I was kinda saddenned that there wasn't a free version or a try before you buy version.  I believe everything is shareware, with the possible exception of wives, or, at least other people's wives... hmm why is it that I find myself in a hole and it keeps getting deeper?


----------



## Gnomo (Jan 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by symphonix _
> *lets try and remember the market and purpose of this product before we start ranting.*


Sure the idea isn't "new" and presentation software has been "done before".

However, Steve said that Apple created Keynote "for him." They created it solely for internal use, but now they have decided to sell it.  So, regardless of whether they sell 1 copy or 1 million copies, they have made money on it.


----------

